# Upscaling 1080i or 1080p????



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Right now I have a Sony DVP-NS75H that upconverts DVD's to 1080i ..... I found out that there's some DVD players that upscales to 1080p (that's news for my, I though that the next step was a Blue Ray or HD DVD) :scratchhead: :scratchhead: 

Do you think it will make a big difference switching from a 1080i to a 1080p DVD upscaler???? .... I know that to have a real HD experience I need to get either a Blue Ray or HD, but I read that you need HD DVD's because it will not upscale our old DVD's, it will play the original resolution in the DVD's, Maybe I'm mistaken...:huh: :huh: :huh:


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

It depends on the specific player, display, and what artifacts you are most bothered by. Most people assume that upconverting is a good thing. It may not be in the DVD player. Virtually all displays convert to their native resolution, so if you have, for instance a 1080p display, you are already doing that conversion in the set. So playing a DVD, which starts out as 480, then upconverting it to 1080i in the player, then converting it to 1080p in the display may or may not look as good as just letting the display convert it once. It depends on the processing in the player and in the display.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

lcaillo said:


> It depends on the specific player, display, and what artifacts you are most bothered by. Most people assume that upconverting is a good thing. It may not be in the DVD player. Virtually all displays convert to their native resolution, so if you have, for instance a 1080p display, you are already doing that conversion in the set. So playing a DVD, which starts out as 480, then upconverting it to 1080i in the player, then converting it to 1080p in the display may or may not look as good as just letting the display convert it once. It depends on the processing in the player and in the display.


I have a Samsung HLS6767, supposedly this is a 1080p. I remember when I was playing a DVD the TV said that the resolution was 1920 x 1080i (I will check tonight); according to what you said it should be 1920 x 1080p, Right??? ... my TV should upconvert what it got from the player (1920 x 1080i) ....

I'm happy with what I get ... but I was wondering is it will be a big difference using a 1080p player .....
but like you said, it doesn't matter because the TV should be capable of upconvert the image to 1080p... unless the maximum resolution of the TV is just 1080i :dizzy: :dizzy: :dizzy:


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Going to an HD machine will make a big difference when you use HD discs. For normal DVDs you have the same "it depends" answer.


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

The biggest 1080p benefit for film/movies is when the display can refresh at 24 Hz or an exact multiple (48, 72, 96, 120 Hz) and you get a good raw 1080p24 from your source (Pioneer BD player or later this summer a Toshiba HD-XA2 with summer released firmware).

Then you get reduced judder -- otherwise IMHO 1080p60 is over-hyped.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Last night I check the TV resolution for different sources: SAT 1920x1080i, DVR 480p (I think it will depend on the DVD), DVD 1920x1080i and TV 480p, 720, etc. depending on the programming.

WIth my SAT and DVD I have the option to choose what resolution to use; this morning I found this on my TV manual online:

*Problem*
I want to view the clearest picture on in 1080p resolution.

*Posible solution

The best visual quality is obtained with 1080p input signal.
To view TV in the best 1080p visual quality, connect to a PC whose graphic output is 1920 x 1080.*

Do this means that my TV doesn't upscale :hissyfit: :hissyfit: ....SO this TV is capable of accepting 1080p, but I have to use a source to feed that resolution???? ... if that'ts the case: It is a good option to get a DVD that upscales to 1080p????? ... Will I see a big difference between 1080i and 1080p????:scratchhead: :scratchhead:.... Or, Should I just wait the price drop in the HD players and get one later????


----------



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

Calm down, lemme help clarify this.

Read this article, its lengthy but does a ******* fantastic job of explaining it and in detail.

~Bobby


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

khellandros66 said:


> Calm down, lemme help clarify this.
> 
> Read this article, its lengthy but does a ******* fantastic job of explaining it and in detail.
> 
> ~Bobby


Thank You ..... that was a lot of :reading: :reading: ...(but worth it). :T :T


----------

